# Storing stuff on top of the refrigerator



## loki791

I just noticed something written on the inside of my fridge that says that nothing should be put on top of it. Why is that? What harm could that do? I have had stuff on top of it for years and didn't notice any problem.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Loki:
The condenser coil for a refrigerator are on the back and the refrigerant is cooled (condensed) by natural air flow through that coil. It must have an exit at the top and, if there are cabinets over the frige, stored items may block the flow. However, if you have plenty of space for the heat to escape, the storage will not make any difference.
Glenn


----------



## Tigerlilydesign

and on a more practical side, things shift and move up there and it's possible for something to fall on you when you open the door..... so as long as they are just cereal boxes you're ok, but a bottle of wine could do some damage


----------



## design

I'm too short to utilize the above-refrigerator storage space, so it's never been a problem for me...


----------



## shan2themax

I am gonna have to second that vertical challengement issue..... my kids like to put things up there because they like to see me stretch to get them down..... lol


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Loki:

     I don't think any of the major appliance manufacturers care what falls on your head from atop their fridge since that doesn't pose any liability issue that could land them in court.

     The real reason is as Glennjanie said; your fridge relies on convection to cool the condensor coils on the back of the fridge, and stuffing up the space between the top of the fridge and any cabinets above would snuff that convective current.


----------

